# Diskussion zur Gerichtsbarkeit von Megadownloads



## Cola (28 November 2008)

Mal eine Frage haben die Pflegefälle von Mega downloads schon mal einen vor Gericht gezerrt ?


----------



## Reducal (28 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Nein, da müssten sie ja ihre Tarnung auffliegen lassen! Außerdem ist das auch nicht nötig, solange so sehr viele Leute "freiwillig" zahlen. Da fliegt man lieber ab und an ins sonnige Dubai und holt sich die Beute direkt am Bankschalter ab.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

zur allgemeinen Kenntnis

_"Offenbar wechselt mega-downlodas nicht nur die Anschriften sondern auch die Konten...
Bislang habe ich in den Foren immer nur diese hier gesehen:

Inhaber: Validea GmbH
Bank: Postbank
KontoNr.: [.......]
BLZ: 70010080

In "meiner" Mahnung steht diese

Inhaber: SWP GmbH
Bank: OLB AG
KontoNr.: [........]
BLZ: 28020050

Grüße Chris
Chris | 14.11.2008 - 12:03 _

Google kennt die Adresse:  "SWP GmbH" Osnabrück "

Dazu folgende Bemerkung: Tatort ist nicht Osnabrück, daher weiterhin zuständige StA Bielefeld 

Vielen Dank für die Kenntnisnahme


----------



## waldmaenchen (29 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Reducal schrieb:


> Nein, da müssten sie ja ihre Tarnung auffliegen lassen!



Dieses Argument erschließt sich mir nicht. Inwiefern müssen sie welche Tarnung aufdecken?


----------



## Reducal (29 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



waldmaenchen schrieb:


> Inwiefern müssen sie welche Tarnung aufdecken?


...wenn der Abieter vor Gericht ginge, dann müsste er dem Gericht erläutern, wer er ist und wofür genau er die Forderung haben möchte. Ist irgendwem, der so eine Rechnung bezahlen soll, schon mal genau erklärt worden, wem er angeblich das Geld schuldet? Nein!
Angeblich soll der Anbieter seinen Sitz in Dubai haben. Doch das stimmt definitiv nicht, da es ein s. g. Chargeback nach Wien geben dürfte, auch wenn die Gelder womöglich (abzüglich dem Support in D und A) zuerst mal in die Wüste geschickt werden! Das behaupte ich mal so, wider besserem Wissens.


----------



## waldmaenchen (29 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

Der Kläger kann alles durch seine Rechtsvertretung, also seine Anwälte in Deutschand regeln lassen. Er muss im Prozess nicht anwesend sein. Wer er ist, ist ausreichend bekannt. Rechtsform und Sitz in Dubai sind veröffentlicht. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die FZE in den entsprechenden Registern gelistet ist. 

Bzgl. der Identität gibt es nicht viel aufzudecken, allenfalls hinsichtlich der Geschäftspraktiken.


----------



## Reducal (29 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*

@ waldmännchen, DU reizt mich nicht! Die Realität dessen, was ist, sieht nun mal anders aus. Ich kann den österreichischen "Halunken" um F.& Co. nur raten, in D. zu klagen - es wäre mir ein "Feiertag" denen dabei mal zusehen zu können. Dann nämlich (wenn ich Wind davon bekommen würde) werde ich mit all meiner mir übertragenen Gewalt dafür Sorge tragen, dass die in D anstehenden Strafverfahren richtungsweisend gesteuert werden.

AMEN


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



waldmaenchen schrieb:


> Rechtsform und Sitz in Dubai sind veröffentlicht.


Ja klar. Ich kann das auch:
Aka-Aka FZE LLC
Burj Dubai
2, Le débarras
Dubai, UAE

So. Jetzt hab ich das auch veröffentlicht. Und?

Waldmaennchen: Welche Firma ist wo veröffentlicht und registriert?


waldmaenchen schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass die FZE in den entsprechenden Registern gelistet ist.


Von etwas ausgehen kann jeder - und jeder andere vom Gegenteil.


----------



## waldmaenchen (29 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Reducal schrieb:


> @ waldmännchen, DU reizt mich nicht! Die Realität dessen, was ist, sieht nun mal anders aus. Ich kann den österreichischen "Halunken" um Fritzi & Co. nur raten, in D. zu klagen - es wäre mir ein "Feiertag" denen dabei mal zusehen zu können.



Wieso sollte ich Dich reizen wollen? Ich bestreite doch gar nicht die kriminelle Energie hinter der Geschichte. Lediglich habe ich angemerkt, dass ich die Geschichte mit dem Auffliegen der Tarnung nicht verstanden habe und einige Gedanken geäußert. Ich möchte natürlich auch, dass dieser Mafia das Handwerk gelegt wird, also reg Dich nicht auf.
Trotzdem ist es doch so, dass die FZE wirksam in die Register in Dubai eingetragen wurde und somit gem. ihrer Rechtsform agieren kann. Dazu gehört auch das klagen unter der Firma. Einen Prozess kann sie durch eine juristische Vertretung in Deutschland führen, ohne durch Mitglieder der Gesellschaft anwesend zu sein. Es ist nicht so, dass die Hintermänner aus D und A im Gerichtssal säßen und ihre Identität aufflöge.

Weiterhin kommt als Kläger eine Inkassogesellschaft in Betracht. 

Natürlich wäre es toll, wenn man in einem Verfahren die Geschäftspraktiken aufdecken könnte, damit die Staatsanwaltschaft daraus ein neues Verfahren ausrollen kann. Das dürfte auch gelingen.

Wenn unsereins von der FZE oder einer Inkassofirma verklagt wird, passiert unmittelbat nichts. Mittelbar könnte es natürlich ein Lawine auslösen.



> Dann nämlich (wenn ich Wind davon bekommen würde) werde ich mit all meiner mir übertragenen Gewalt dafür Sorge tragen, dass die in D anstehenden Strafverfahren richtungsweisend gesteuert werden.



Das klingt ja martialisch  Darf ich fragen, um welche Macht es sich handelt?


----------



## waldmaenchen (29 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Von etwas ausgehen kann jeder - und jeder andere vom Gegenteil.



Leider lässt sich eine Firma als Free Zone Establishment sehr leicht errichten. Man braucht nur genügend Kapital, umgerechnet ca. 235000€. Weitere Kontrollen finden nicht statt. 
Es ist anzunehmen, dass die Summe wirklich in der Portokasse bei unseren österreichischen [........] liegt.

Und jetzt giftet nicht so rum.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



waldmaenchen schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist es doch so, dass die FZE wirksam in die Register in Dubai eingetragen wurde und somit gem. ihrer Rechtsform agieren kann.


wie kommst Du darauf? Hast Du den Registereintrag denn *gesehen* oder schließt Du das nur aus deren *Behauptung?

*Bitte gerne PN dazu, mich würde der Eintrag der Firma interessieren und die Quelle.


waldmaenchen schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, um welche Macht es sich handelt?


Na, die Macht, die mit uns ist halt 
Möge die Macht mit Dir sein, Reducal!


----------



## Captain Picard (29 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



waldmaenchen schrieb:


> auch ich geselle mich nun zum Kreis der von Mega-Downloads auserwählten. Bisher habe ich hier nur mitgelesen, aber ich denke, dass es hilft, so viele beruhigende Fälle wie möglich zu sammeln.
> 
> Bei mir steckt noch alles in den Anfängen:
> - Angeblich habe ich mich vor sechs Wochen registriert. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich tatsächlich über ein google-Ad zum Flashplayer gekommen bin.


Jemand mit diesen fundierten  Kenntnissen erzählt uns,  er könne nicht zwischen
 der offiziellen Downloadseite ( die als erster Treffer gelistet wird)   und  einer Nutzlosseite,
 die über die Googlewerbung versucht Abos unterzujubeln   unterscheiden  :gruebel:


----------



## waldmaenchen (29 November 2008)

*AW: mega downloads lässt mich nicht mehr in Ruhe !!!*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> wie kommst Du darauf? Hast Du den Registereintrag denn *gesehen* oder schließt Du das nur aus deren *Behauptung?
> *



FZE ist die perfekte Form für Abzocker. Es gibt keine Körperschaftssteuer in den Freihandelszonen und die Haftung ist auf das eingeschrieben Kapital begrenzt. Man wird von den Behörden nicht kontrolliert und wird i.d.R. schnell sehr schnell zugelassen.
Gegen die Firma wird ja mittlerweile wegen Betrug ermittelt. Dabei sind garantiert die Register über Körperschaften in der Freihandelszone eingesehen worden. Andernfalls wäre die Firma nicht existent und wir hätten die Garantie, nicht zahlen zu müssten.

Es ist zu einfach, eine FZE zu gründen und die Vorteile sind riesig. Deshalb bin ich überzeugt, dass Load House oder wie auch immer, wie tausende andere Piraten auch, dort eingetragen ist.

Vermutlich ist das das Einzige, was an dem Laden offiziell sauber ist.


----------



## waldmaenchen (29 November 2008)

*AW:  Diskussion zur Gerichtsbarkeit von  Megadownloads*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Jemand mit diesen fundierten  Kenntnissen erzählt uns,  er könne nicht zwischen
> der offiziellen Downloadseite ( die als erster Treffer gelistet wird)   und  einer Nutzlosseite,
> die über die Googlewerbung versucht Abos unterzujubeln   unterscheiden  :gruebel:



Wie meinen? Ich habe lediglich festgestellt, dass ich die Sache mit dem Auffliegen der Tarnung nicht verstanden habe. Eben habe ich geäußert, dass ich es nicht verstehe und man es mir bitte erklären möge.

Also habe ich meine Gedanken dargelegt, damit man Abwägen kann. Aus dienen Gedanken stammen meine Zweifel. Ich behaupte gar nicht, dass ich im Recht bin, sondern ergründe die Sache mit der Tarnung. Wären meine Kenntnisse so fundiert, hätte ich doch nicht angemerkt, dass ich nicht verstehe, sondern hätte widerlegt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 November 2008)

*AW:  Diskussion zur Gerichtsbarkeit von  Megadownloads*

Ich denke übrigens auch, dass die Firma durchaus hier klagen könnte, ohne dass die Hintermänner erscheinen müssten. *Das* wird nicht das Hindernis sein. Aber das is ja eigentlich egal. Wenn die Macht mit uns ist, werden wir denen schon die Leviten lesen 
Hey F* - das ist ein Witz, Mann


----------



## voyager (29 November 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zur Gerichtsbarkeit von Megadownloads*

Was würde denn wohl passieren, wenn wenigstens einmal seitens der Anbieter hier (D) geklagt würde? Ein Grundsatzurteil zu Gunsten der [ edit] wäre wohl kaum zu erwarten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 November 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zur Gerichtsbarkeit von Megadownloads*

Blue Byte *Telephone:*  +971 7 20466** / 050-2728264 *Fax:* +971 7 20466** *E-mail:* *Website:*www.mega-downloads.com *Activity:*  Trading in computer software

Quelle:
http://www.rakftz.com/en/clients_details.php?id=3502

(archiviert)

und dann:
http://www.raktrade.com/companyId--20385/showroom.company.page.aspx

Die Telefonnummer ist sicherlich ganz zufällig identisch 
Oh dieses schlaue Gigawienerle...


----------



## waldmaenchen (29 November 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zur Gerichtsbarkeit von Megadownloads*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Quelle:
> http://www.rakftz.com/en/clients_details.php?id=3502
> (archiviert)



Die Seite liefert mir einen "Error 404".



> und dann:
> Mobilo



Hast Du den Laden dort über die Suche gefunden?


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 November 2008)

*AW: Diskussion zur Gerichtsbarkeit von Megadownloads*

Jein. Über die aktuelle Suche findet man (nur noch), was da (noch) zu finden ist...
Im Internet findet man viel, wenn man richtig sucht. Manchmal muß man es mit Kreativität probieren. Und manchmal hilft es, wenn man ein besseres Gedächtnis hat als Google. Aber bitte: Solche Details würden hier zu weit führen. Bei Interesse: Buche mich als Google-Experten. Für mich: EOT.


----------

